# Disconnects...



## yves1993 (27. Juli 2009)

Hallo...wiederienmal...

Also habe folgendes Problem:
Andauernd wenn ich mich mit einem Char einloggen will bekomm ich sofort entweder wenn der Ladebalken bei 100% ist oder 1-2 sec nachdem ich im Spiel bin einen Disconnect. 
Und ich verstehe bei Gott nicht warum. 

Denn sonst läuft eigentlich alles normal wie sonst auch...Das einzige was ich noch sagen kann, ist dass ich nicht nur bei WoW rausfliege sondern auch von allen anderen Internet-Diensten , sag ich mal, getrennt werde. z.B msn.
Nach dem Disco ist die Internetverbindung aber sofort wieder da. Und das gleiche wiederholt sich wenn ich mich mit einem Char einloggen will. Ehm sry aber wtf?
Was kann ich dagegen tun? Bzw was soll das? >.<

Und nein das hab ich erst seit 2 Tagen, oftmals nur irgendwann gings dann aufeinmal ich bekam keinen Disco und gut ist. Es ist aber verdammt nervig immer auf den Zufall warten zu müssen und zuerst ca 50 mal nen Disco zu haben bis es dann irgendwann mal geht. Das kann echt nicht sein.


----------



## Groth (27. Juli 2009)

Da haste mit dem WOWForum bei Buffed ja genau das richtige Forum ausgesucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meatwookie (27. Juli 2009)

Änder mal dein Passwort


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. Juli 2009)

hatten wir nich Orginal das gleiche Vor Parr Monaten schonmal ?!?

Egal Is deine Internet! Es scheint Überlastet


----------



## yves1993 (27. Juli 2009)

Ja an nen Hacker dacht ich anfangs auch schon, hab PW 2 mal geändert, gleiches Prob.

Langsam gehts mir echt aufn Geist-.-
Und wäre es das Internet, warum geht dann Buffed und alles andere? Msn usw. Ich komm ja auch bis zu Charauswahlseite usw.


----------



## glurack (27. Juli 2009)

einfach nen bissel warten und cache leeren hatte bei mir auch geholfen


----------



## Ogil (27. Juli 2009)

Ey echt mal - was soll das denn? Nicht nur, dass Blizz Dich disconnected wenn Du WoW spielen willst - die machen das sogar wenn Du anderen Kram im Internet machst. Die Schweine!

PS: Also wirklich - dass das Problem Deine Internetverbindung ist sollte eigentlich jedem klar sein. Wie ist denn Dein Rechner mit dem I-Net verbunden? WLan zu Router per DSL?


----------



## yves1993 (27. Juli 2009)

Einfach nur Router. Wie gesagt alles geht nur eben WoW einloggen net. kA was es ist aber es soll aufhören... Habe nichts falsches gemacht, also bitte soll auch nichts falsch laufen...-.-
Habe auch schon alles versucht, das einzige hilft ist warten bis es irgendwann mal dann doch geht, aber echt das frustet EXTREM.

Und was meinst du mit der Cache leeren?


----------



## Nebola (27. Juli 2009)

Background Downloader an ?


----------



## Mullok (27. Juli 2009)

wenn du dich in dalaran ausloggst und dann eben zu viele leute in dalaran stehen wenn du dich einloggst kann es schon zu discos kommen weil dein bandbreite überlastet ist(ist bei mir auch oft der fall)


----------



## yves1993 (27. Juli 2009)

Ja habe den schon seit der Patch draussen ist am Laufen.


----------



## yves1993 (27. Juli 2009)

Mit allen Chars, keiner steht in Dalaran. Gestern Abend passierte es oft in Goldhain, und da war fast keiner, Jetzt beim WL passierts in Durotar, und beim Mage der steht grad im Magierturm...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. Juli 2009)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Ja an nen Hacker dacht ich anfangs auch schon, hab PW 2 mal geändert, gleiches Prob.
> 
> Langsam gehts mir echt aufn Geist-.-
> Und wäre es das Internet, warum geht dann Buffed und alles andere? Msn usw. Ich komm ja auch bis zu Charauswahlseite usw.



naja wen du Verbindung Unterrbrichst Fliegst doch auch von allem anderen sagst du selber also INTERNEN Überlastet ^^


----------



## yves1993 (27. Juli 2009)

Ich unterbreche gar nix. Ich frage mich nur warum einzig und allein immer bei WoW einloggen die Verbindung zu allem anderen unterbrochen wird. Kann ja sein das das Internet überlastet ist, allerdings bin ich gerade der einzige im Haus der den Pc an hat und somit den Router oder whatever belastet.

Btw am Background Downloader liegts nicht, habe den gerade abgeschaltet, besteht immer noch das Prob..


----------



## datsoli (27. Juli 2009)

Ich hatte das selbe Problem mal mit nem Router der einen weg hatte.. Probier mal direkt über Modem reinzugehen und wenn das klappt neuen Router kaufen.


----------



## Byakko (27. Juli 2009)

> Denn sonst läuft eigentlich alles normal wie sonst auch...Das einzige was ich noch sagen kann, ist dass ich nicht nur bei WoW rausfliege sondern auch von allen anderen Internet-Diensten , sag ich mal, getrennt werde. z.B msn.





> Einfach nur Router. Wie gesagt alles geht nur eben WoW einloggen net.



Irgendwie sind deine Aussagen verwirrend.


----------



## yves1993 (27. Juli 2009)

Bin ja selber verwirrt weil ich mir nie meine seltsamen Probleme erklären kann -_- Und wenn ich Euch hier versuche alles genau zu schildern wie es ist und was ich mich alles Frage kanns halt sein dass es Verwirrend klingt...
Wie meisnt du das per Modem reinkommen?


----------



## Noriel (27. Juli 2009)

Ruf bei deinem Internetanbieter an


----------



## Taksoa (27. Juli 2009)

Jo das Problem hatten mein Freund und ich auch vor ca 2 Wochen. Und es lag an der Internetverbindung! Wir haben so ne kleine Fritzbox, mit einer angeforderten 6000 Leitung und bekamen (war aber nicht erwünscht) eine 16000 Leitung. Damit kam unser kleiner  Router nicht klar. Wurde also runter gesetzt und siehe da, keine Probleme mehr!
 Also ruf deinen Anbieter an und frag mal nach

So long....Takki


----------



## Senseless6666 (27. Juli 2009)

Hat zwar 0 damit zu tun, aba ich habe in letzter zeit oft grafik bugs, geht mit windows gehn und wieder rein zwar, aber danach dauert nochmaliges windows gehen fast ne minute in der ich schwarzbild habe, andersrum auch, und ich flieg auch in letzter zeit immer wenn ich ein vehicle verlasse..


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. Juli 2009)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Bin ja selber verwirrt weil ich mir nie meine seltsamen Probleme erklären kann -_- Und wenn ich Euch hier versuche alles genau zu schildern wie es ist und was ich mich alles Frage kanns halt sein dass es Verwirrend klingt...
> Wie meisnt du das per Modem reinkommen?



Du sagst doch selber: bei Dir Bricht die verbindung doch ganz Zusammen wen du dich in wow einlogst also INTERNET ÜBERLASTET


----------



## yves1993 (27. Juli 2009)

Aha das ja mal was anderes. Habe auch eine Fritz!Box aber hab absolut keinen Plan was für ne Leitung usw das alles ist. Ich habe den Router ja net gekauft, meine Eltern haben den gekauft weil der alte den geist aufgegeben hat, leider haben die auch net Soviel Plan von dem ganzen Technikkram. Das heisst irgendetwas mit dem Router stimmt nicht? 

Haben den zwar schon cA 2 Monate und bisher keine Probleme.


----------



## Taksoa (27. Juli 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Du sagst doch selber: bei Dir Bricht die verbindung doch ganz Zusammen wen du dich in wow einlogst also INTERNET ÜBERLASTET



Genau so schauts aus!


----------



## datsoli (27. Juli 2009)

wie schon gesagt würde ich eher nen problem mit der hardware (Router etc) vermuten.
Die Aussage "Internet überlastet" ist ein bisschen zu pauschal, aber wenn sich das Problem bei dir nicht lösen lässt ist ein Anruf beim Anbieter sicher angebracht.


----------



## yves1993 (27. Juli 2009)

Jo mal kucken wann die Eltern Zeit haben da anzurufen usw. Hab ihnen jetzt mal gesagt dass iwas net stimmt und ich dauernd disconnects habe aber naja kA wann sie anrufen-.-
Naja dann kann ich ja wohl nichts mehr machen...<.<


----------



## Secretus (27. Juli 2009)

Ich hatte mal dasselbe Problem, ich konnte monatelang nicht spielen, bis sich herausstellte, dass mein System der Fehler war: Der Rechner konnte schlicht und ergreifend nicht Internetverbindung und WoW gleichzeitig leisten =)

Bei mir ging das, als ich dann im fenstermodus gespielt hab, vlt versuchst dus mal damit?

das wäre das einzigste, was mir einfallen würde :-\

Grüße...


----------



## Vartez (27. Juli 2009)

Hey!
Ich hatte mal genau das selbe Problem nur lag bei mir es daran das ich in einem Gebiet war was DC verursacht, frag nicht wie ich da hingekommen bin bin nur kurz vor der Ally Stadt im Fjord von einer Klippe gefallen.
Da ich jetzt nicht aus deinem ersten Post lesen kann ob das bei ALLEN Chars so ist oder nur bei dem würde ich dir raten, wenn das wirklich nur bei einem Char is, mit einem anderen Char ein Ticket zu schreiben in dem du sagst wo dein Char is und ein GM dich wegporten soll.
Bei mir hat es geholfen und falls ihr mich jetzt Flamet weil ich net weiß das es bei allen Chars so is, is mir Egal =P !


----------



## yves1993 (27. Juli 2009)

Mit was konntest du denn das feststellen? Achja ich habe gerade bemerkt dass es jetzt bei allem ist. Nicht nur WoW...-.-
Anscheinend werde ich ca alle 30 Sec für ganz kurz vom Internet getrennt so wies aussieht, Msn bekommt auch einfach so Discos, Bei Youtube brechen dann plötzlich die Videos ab mit dem Laden.
Aber genau sieht man es nicht, unten rechts in der Taskleiste wird immer angezeigt dass das Internet ok ist...


----------



## kingkryzon (27. Juli 2009)

ich hab rdm dcs sie aber sofort wieder weg sind ich versteh das au net


----------



## Vartez (27. Juli 2009)

Weil ich immer , sofort wenn ich mich eingeloggt habe, mit diesem Char einen DC hatte und im Login Screen gelandet bin, aber dies nit mit den anderen Chars passiert ist.
Der GM hat mir übrigends gesagt das dies in letzter Zeit öfters passiert sei.
(Is übrigends vor so 2 Wochen passiert)

Edit: Hab gerade dein Post gelesen, ich weiß nicht obs am PC liegt, aber falls du Vista hast, rechts unten in der Tasktleiste mal den Internet Icon klicken dann kommste ins Freigabe Center und dort ma ne Diagnose über die Leitung vom PC zum Router prüfen und die vom Router zum Internet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jägerin der Nacht (27. Juli 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Du sagst doch selber: bei Dir Bricht die verbindung doch ganz Zusammen wen du dich in wow einlogst also INTERNET ÜBERLASTET




Ein Tip:

ich vermute du nutz Windows als Betriebsystem !? 

dann Start -> Ausführen -> cmd (enter) -> und in der Eingabeaufforderung -> ping -t www.web.de (enter) eingeben

es kann auch eine andere Serveradresse sein, Hauptsache du bekommst Werte zurück ms = Millisekunden.

Das Fenster lässt du weiterlaufen und loggst dich in WoW ein, fliegst du raus, dann kannst du sehen ob deine Verbindung ins Netz geschwächelt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Viel erfolg bei der Fehlersuche

Gruß die Jägerin


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. Juli 2009)

Jägerin schrieb:


> Ein Tip:
> 
> ich vermute du nutz Windows als Betriebsystem !?
> 
> ...



Es wird eine Überlastung seib Kann ich dir so sagen Entweder Das I-net Oder Der Pc Gibt den geist auf

Wobei ich mir 1000% sicher Bin das DAS Internet ÜBERLASTET ist ^^


----------



## Irandor (27. Juli 2009)

Ich hatte das auch mal, bei mir war das trotz schnellem internet, wenn ich mich in dalaran einloggen wollte hat der nicht alles schnell genug geladen bekommen, vor allem in den abendstunden.

Dann rein und disc...hab dann nen kumpel mit nem schnelleren rechner+internet gesagt er soll meinen char irgendwie aus dalaran rausbringen und da konnte ich mich wieder einloggen.


----------



## yves1993 (27. Juli 2009)

Ja jetzt weiss ichs dass es am Internet liegt. Bekomme ca alle 30 Sekunden einfach sehr kurz eine Komplette Internettrennung, und das nicht nur bei mir, habe dasselbe Problem gerade auf dem Pc meiner Schwester. Und ich benutze Windoof Vista, sie Benutzt mac. Am Betriebssystem und am Pc liegts also net.
Mal sehen was morgen der Anruf beim Anbieter bringt.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. Juli 2009)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Ja jetzt weiss ichs dass es am Internet liegt. Bekomme ca alle 30 Sekunden einfach sehr kurz eine Komplette Internettrennung, und das nicht nur bei mir, habe dasselbe Problem gerade auf dem Pc meiner Schwester. Und ich benutze Windoof Vista, sie Benutzt mac. Am Betriebssystem und am Pc liegts also net.
> Mal sehen was morgen der Anruf beim Anbieter bringt.



Nutz Ihr einen NetGear Ruter? Wen ja Mach den Ab Un  Gehe Über Modem Ins netzt das Selbe Problem Also Mit den Mini Disc Egal was ich gemacht habe hatte ich auch vor nem Monat ^^


----------



## eMptY103 (27. Juli 2009)

weis nicht ob es was bringt da du gesagt ahst das es an anderm pc auch is 



Netzwerkkabel ( Ethernet ) 

Überprüfen Sie bitte zuerst, ob Sie die aktuellen Treiber für Ihre Netzwerkkarte verwenden.

Bei der der Verwendung einer Netzwerkkarte sowie eines Netzwerkkabels (Ethernet), um die Verbindung zum Internet aufzubauen, gehen Sie bitte die folgenden Schritte durch, um den Namen der Netzwerkkarte heraus zu finden:
Klicken Sie auf "Start" und dann auf "Systemsteuerung".
Doppelklicken Sie auf das "System"-Symbol.

[{ Gehen Sie sicher, dass die Ansicht dieses Fenster auf "Klassik" gestellt ist.}]
Wählen Sie den Reiter "Hardware" aus, klicken Sie danach auf "Geräte Manager".
Klappen Sie die Anzeige bei "Netzwerkadapter" herunter.
Es werden Ihnen nun die in Ihrem System verbauten und Netzwerkkarten angezeigt.

Nachdem Sie die Treiber für die Netzwerkkarte aktualisiert haben, gehen Sie bitte die folgenden Leistungsoptimierungen durch:
Suchen Sie Ihre Netzwerkkarte, wie eben beschrieben.
Klicken Sie die verwendete Karte mit der rechten Maustaste an und wählen Sie "Eigenschaften" 
Klicken Sie auf den Reiter "Erweitert".
In den nun hier aufgeführten Eigenschaften setzen Sie bitte die folgenden Werte, falls vorhanden:
- Checksum Offload, den Wert auf Disable   (kann auch HW Prüfsumme, HW Checksumme heißen)
- Hardware Checksumming, den Wert auf Disable
- Duplex Eigenschaft, den Wert auf 100mbit Full Duplex
Bestätigen Sie die Einstellungen mit OK. Nachdem Sie die Einstellungen bestätigt haben, dauert es ein wenig, bis die Internetverbindung wieder zur Verfügung steht.





Quelle: Klick


----------



## Wiedi (27. Juli 2009)

So.... also das was du da beschreibst klingt echt spannend ^^

Die FritzBox besitzt eine auto Update Funktion mit der du die aktuellste Firmware von AVM automatisch installieren kannst. 

Die andere Sache ist, wenn du bei T-Com bist... Die haben in gewissen Wohngegenden das Problem dass das Internet immermal aus unerklärlichen Gründen getrennt wird. Da hilft nur ein beschwerde Anruf bei der T-Com das kann allerdings dauern bis die dann reagieren weil dann ein Techniker ins Haus kommt und das DSL Signal misst.

Probiere also einfach mal die Updatefunktion, lies dir aber vorher genau durch was du machen musst und schalte die fritzbox während des updates NICHT aus! Trenne sie auch nicht vom Strom :-)

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Kr4ZoR (27. Juli 2009)

Das Problem hatte ich auch mal. Ich hatte einfach zuviele Addons laufen. Als ich ohne Addons eingeloggt hab gings wunderbar.


----------



## yves1993 (27. Juli 2009)

Lol T-com...
Ne sry ich wohne in Luxemburg, der Name meines anbieters würde euch absolut gar nichts bringen da ihr es netmal kennen würdet...:/
Naja habe mal den Router paar mal neugestartet und versuchs gleich wieder...


----------



## Wiedi (27. Juli 2009)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Lol T-com...
> Ne sry ich wohne in Luxemburg, der Name meines anbieters würde euch absolut gar nichts bringen da ihr es netmal kennen würdet...:/
> Naja habe mal den Router paar mal neugestartet und versuchs gleich wieder...




oh seh es gerade das du aus Luxemburg kommst ^^


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. Juli 2009)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Lol T-com...
> Ne sry ich wohne in Luxemburg, der Name meines anbieters würde euch absolut gar nichts bringen da ihr es netmal kennen würdet...:/
> Naja habe mal den Router paar mal neugestartet und versuchs gleich wieder...



senkrecht I-net ?!? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nync (27. Juli 2009)

tach auch,
so wie es aussieht wirft dich dein provider einfach alle 30 sek raus. Das Prob kenn ich wohl von der T-Com (auch wenn ich hier keine Namen nennen will^^).
Da hilft eig nur eins:
Sei dir erstmal sicher das alle Ports die du für deine Anwendungen brauchst, also gaming, i-net, chatt, etc., in deiner firewall und aufm router freigeschalten sind. 

Normalwerweise deutet sich so ein problem dadurch an, dass du bei deinem Modem (sofern nicht in deinem router integriert) immer wieder die Lampe für "i-net"  aus und mal kurz wieder an geht.
In diesem Fall: Fuck your provider!!!

Sollte das I-net jedoch normal funktionieren, dann liegts zu 99% an den ports. Ich glaub aber einfach deine Leitung ist halt grad immer wieder tot...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. Juli 2009)

Nync schrieb:


> Normalwerweise deutet sich so ein problem dadurch an, dass du bei deinem Modem (sofern nicht in deinem router integriert) immer wieder die Lampe für "i-net"  aus und mal kurz wieder an geht.
> In diesem Fall: Fuck your provider!!!



Muss nicht sein Bei Meinem Router War auch kein anzeichen Zu sehn das er Kapput Bzw Immer die disc hatt aber es war leider der router ^^


----------



## Nync (27. Juli 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Muss nicht sein Bei Meinem Router War auch kein anzeichen Zu sehn das er Kapput Bzw Immer die disc hatt aber es war leider der router ^^




Daher auch meine Aussage "normalerweise". Meine Erfahrung zeigt, dass der Router wirklich nur ganz selten der Schuldige ist. Kann natürlich sein, man weiß es ja nicht.
Bevor ich jetzt aber los laufe und mir für 60+ Euro nen neuen Router kaufe rufe ich lieber beim Provider an und frag nach.

Ich hatte fast den selben Fall und nach 10 Minuten Telekonf (und nachdem ich dem Techniker seinen Job erklären musste) war die Leitung auf einmal wieder da. Manchmal ist es schon komisch wie Dienstleistungbusiness heutzutage von statten geht.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. Juli 2009)

Nync schrieb:


> Daher auch meine Aussage "normalerweise". Meine Erfahrung zeigt, dass der Router wirklich nur ganz selten der Schuldige ist. Kann natürlich sein, man weiß es ja nicht.
> Bevor ich jetzt aber los laufe und mir für 60+ Euro nen neuen Router kaufe rufe ich lieber beim Provider an und frag nach.
> 
> Ich hatte fast den selben Fall und nach 10 Minuten Telekonf (und nachdem ich dem Techniker seinen Job erklären musste) war die Leitung auf einmal wieder da. Manchmal ist es schon komisch wie Dienstleistungbusiness heutzutage von statten geht.



Beimir is das Prob mein Router Den ich nicht mehr drane habe Disc nach 10 sec Und is sofort wieder im i-net Also So zusagen Reloggt er -.-


----------



## Nync (27. Juli 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Beimir is das Prob mein Router Den ich nicht mehr drane habe Disc nach 10 sec Und is sofort wieder im i-net Also So zusagen Reloggt er -.-




Hmm. da fällt mir grad nur eine einzige Einstellung ein: Die Auto-ich relogg mal funktion beim Router in Bezug auf IP-Adressen-Verwaltung.
Wenn du den Router schonmal als DAS Problem feststellen konntest ist ja schonmal gut. Die Geheimnisse der verschiedenen Router kann ich leider nicht erklären^^

Aber da wünsch ich dir auf jeden Fall schonmal viel Glück bei der Fehlerbehebung (oder beim Kauf des neuen Routers xD)


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. Juli 2009)

Nync schrieb:


> Hmm. da fällt mir grad nur eine einzige Einstellung ein: Die Auto-ich relogg mal funktion beim Router in Bezug auf IP-Adressen-Verwaltung.
> Wenn du den Router schonmal als DAS Problem feststellen konntest ist ja schonmal gut. Die Geheimnisse der verschiedenen Router kann ich leider nicht erklären^^
> 
> Aber da wünsch ich dir auf jeden Fall schonmal viel Glück bei der Fehlerbehebung (oder beim Kauf des neuen Routers xD)



wozu Ich Habn Modem das reicht mir voll und ganz ^^


----------



## X-orzist (27. Juli 2009)

1. zur fritzbox

die fritzbox (allgemein und baureiheunabhänig) haben oft große probleme mit "rauschen" auf der leitung. sollten die wege zur nächten vermittlungsstelle zu lang und die "leitung" schlecht sein, kommt es in deren folge zu einem kurzfristigen verlust der dsl-verbindung.

besonders dsl 16000 ist davon betroffen ..., da hierbei die anforderung an die leitung höher liegen, als es bei dsl 6000 wäre.

ob dies bei dir der fall ist, kann man aus der ferne kaum beantworten, dazu müsste man sich das "ereignisprotokoll" ansehen

2. Addon´s

questhelper macht oft probleme, das man sich einloggen kann ... der ladebalken bis 100 % durchläuft und dann die "verbindung zum server" wieder getrennt wird. 
hier hilft es, das addon zu deaktivieren.

gruss


----------



## Flypside (28. Juli 2009)

Wenn du eine Fritz!Box benutzt, lässt sich der Fehler vielleicht leicht finden.

Tipp mal in deinen Browser "fritz.box" (ohne Anführungsstriche). Dadurch gelangst du ins Routermenu. Wenn du nun "Ereignisse" aufrufst, kannst du unter dem Tag "Internetverbindung" sehen, was deine Internetleitung so treibt. Sollte hier nun ein "PPPoE-Fehler" gemeldet werden, kannst du den vielleicht sogar auf eigene Faust lösen. Der Fehler führt gerne mal dazu, dass sich dein Internet mehrmals in der Minute neu einwählt.
Zieh einfach mal das Kabel vom Router aus der TAE-Buchse (http://www.at-mix.de/images/glossar/tae_dose_stecker.jpg) und warte etwa 10 Sekunden, dann wieder einstecken. Nun beobachte mal im Protokoll, ob sich nach dem neuen Einwählen des Routers zum Internet, die Leitung wieder aufhängt.


----------



## lasmi (28. Juli 2009)

Ich habe das Problem auch seit einigen Wochen. Ein einfacher Neustart des Rechners hat das Problem immer behoben.


----------



## gOOvER (28. Juli 2009)

Updatete mal die Firmware Deines Routers (Fritzboxen mit alter Firmware hatten dieses Problem). Ansonsten wäre es mal gut zu wissen, was Du überhaupt für nen Router hast.


----------



## Widock (28. Juli 2009)

Den Inhalt des Cache Ordners entfernen, hilft aufjedenfall.


----------



## Nebola (28. Juli 2009)

Widock schrieb:


> Den Inhalt des Cache Ordners entfernen, hilft aufjedenfall.



Ha das wolltest du schon immer mal schreiben ne ? du bist bestimmt der 20. der im das mit dem Cache Ordner sagt.

Nur wenn du mal lesen würdest fliegt er auch aus anderen Internet aktivität raus nicht nur aus WoW. und das verursacht nicht der Cache ordner.


----------

